# What's you favorite and least favorite ashtray?



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

Just like the title says and feel free to post pictures. Unfortunately I'm not able to add pictures yet but will do so once I break that 10 post mark.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

subscribed!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Favorite is this one as it is a family heirloom of Tash's.










Least favorite? This one as the bugger keeps stealing my smokes! LOL


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Subscribed as well, I'm in the market to get a nice ashtray for the backyard


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I just have a stinky Jr. as I smoke alone 

I would love to get a Diesel ashtray of some kind!


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I got a stinky and is has turn out to be a great addition. I was initially skeptical about why buying such a big and relatively expensive ashtray but now I love it. When is windy, the ash stays inside and is very stable. Here is a partial picture.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

orion1 said:


> I got a stinky and is has turn out to be a great addition. I was initially skeptical about why buying such a big and relatively expensive ashtray but now I love it. When is windy, the ash stays inside and is very stable. Here is a partial picture.


I like the hammered copper!!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

my back deck....
and my least favorite, my back deck...

I had a bowl that my wife found for me as an ashtray one time, but I had some work done on the house and I think the builders broke it. Not really a big deal, as she only paid 3$ for that bowl.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

orion1 said:


> I got a stinky and is has turn out to be a great addition. I was initially skeptical about why buying such a big and relatively expensive ashtray but now I love it. When is windy, the ash stays inside and is very stable.


My little stinky Jr. kind of sucked when I first got it. It was so light weight that when you put a decent sized cigar on it, it would want to tip.

The wind would for sure blow it on it's side if it was holding a cigar.

I took a big piece of metal and JB welded it to the underside of the base. It's pretty fricken solid now........


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

I like my Ashton. It came free with a box purchase. I have a stinky jr also. It's not bad.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jimmy James said:


> I like my Ashton. It came free with a box purchase. I have a stinky jr also. It's not bad.
> 
> View attachment 43421


Hey... did you get that lighter at Harbor Frieght? I've got one and it works pretty good. I believe it was only $7-$8. Oh yeah, Stinky ashtray is my fav.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

I have the big stinky as well. It's great for many reasons. But I would like a crystal one with a tobacco leaf on the bottom


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

I recently bought this from eBay. Not yet used, but thought it was quite nice


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

I love my brown tall Stinky ashtray. This pic is one of the rare times I have emptied it. 










My least favorite? The damn styrofoam cup one of my friends gives me everything I smoke at his house...


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

I currently only have two ashtrays, but I see many more in my future. Here's the latest I picked up and I guess it's my "least" favorite only because I like my other ashtray more.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

c10cko said:


> View attachment 43433
> 
> I recently bought this from eBay. Not yet used, but thought it was quite nice


Now that's a neat looking ashtray.

Not only did my Alec Bradley Burner arrive in the mail today, I also received my two Stinky ashtrays. One for the shop and one for the patio. They look fantastic but have yet to be christened. I just need a new humidor and a couple hundred cigars and I'll be finally getting set up in this cigar thing!


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a stinky silver and a brick house I got in a package. The stinky is nice but not when it's windy


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

henjg124 said:


> Hey... did you get that lighter at Harbor Frieght? I've got one and it works pretty good. I believe it was only $7-$8. Oh yeah, Stinky ashtray is my fav.


Sure did. It was cheap and perfect for the garage.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jimmy James said:


> Sure did. It was cheap and perfect for the garage.


Yeah, that lighter rocks. I think I'll go pick another up just for the hell of it.


----------



## 2152ATC (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello all! Just joined up, and saw this thread. Didn't want to cough up $$$ for a nice ashtray, so I made this thing out of scrap parts I had in the garage. Some ducati bits, and some aluminum I had laying around.


Gonna add some springs to the bottom of it, and probably powdercoat the steel bits so they don't rust.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

I use a few different ashtrays, and have 3 different versions of the stinky (well one is on its way from CI, the anti social) and they are hard to beat.


----------



## gnbrotz (Feb 5, 2013)

I LOVE my Xikar Ash Can for in my truck. I have a simple glass ashtray that my wife got at the dollar store, but on the back porch, I usually use a soup can. With a couple of strategically made cuts on one side, and a simple bend, it even has a rest for my cigar.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

Plus 1 on the xikar ash can, hands down the best for the car, or to bring to someone's backyard so you can seal it up and take ya ashes with you. Great design for sure


----------



## mando3 (Feb 5, 2013)

I like an ashtray that has enough rest space for the cigar, but not too long that touches the foot or cap of the cigar. I don't like any ashtray that needs the cigar to be balanced every time you are going to rest it.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

2152ATC said:


> Hello all! Just joined up, and saw this thread. Didn't want to cough up $$$ for a nice ashtray, so I made this thing out of scrap parts I had in the garage. Some ducati bits, and some aluminum I had laying around.
> 
> Gonna add some springs to the bottom of it, and probably powdercoat the steel bits so they don't rust.


Awesome ashtray


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on this one this weekend. It is a bit on the small side but too cool looking to pass up.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

When I'm flying solo, the stainless steel ashtray for one gets the job done. When there are others, I usually pull out the Brick House just because I like the Artwork.

View attachment 76165
View attachment 76164


My least favorite ash tray is no ash tray at all. The ground, empty bottles & cans, Styrofoam cups...


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a tendency to just use an old cigar box as an ashtray. I normally go out to the pool hall for my smokes though so the edge of a table tends to suffice :'(


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the stinky stirrup floor standing ashtray. I l like it quite a lot.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

This is my one and only ashtray....made it because I didn't have one. Its from a scrap piece of sweetgum log that I had lying around.


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

capt.morgan said:


> View attachment 43435


I also bought that one. Works for me!


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

Ashtray - Partagas - habanos.
have a lot of space for the ash...


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

How often do you empty your ashtrays? Surely if not after each stick, the smell would affect the whole room?!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Now I like that Bruno! :biggrin:


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

c10cko said:


> How often do you empty your ashtrays? Surely if not after each stick, the smell would affect the whole room?!


i clean after the smoke, when my friends come at my home, i clean after a first round of cigars... i never leave the cigar ashtray with the ashes to other day... it is disgusting;



Tashaz said:


> Now I like that Bruno! :biggrin:


thanks man!


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely my least favorite ashtray (friends cigarettes, my cigars) :yuck:


----------



## capt.morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely my least favorite ashtray (friends cigarettes, my cigars)


----------



## MaduroLover (Jun 8, 2013)

Just given this cool new addition by my wife.
Not sure of the original intended purpose but is "scalloped" perfectly for sticks!
Heavy too ... brass me thinks.


----------



## MaduroLover (Jun 8, 2013)

ahhh no pic ... not enuff posts


----------



## MaduroLover (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll be back! lol


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I use a small flower pot from when my girlfriends plant died, no cigar rest so not my favorite. It does however keep the ashes off the floor of my enclosed porch/study room, so better than vacuuming.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Since I always enjoy a can of Coke with my cigars, I usually pour it into a glass, cut the top off, and then sometimes fold a little cigar stand. Throw a few rocks in for weight and it's all good. I have yet to buy an ashtray, so I guess that is both my favorite and least favorite all at once.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Stinky Tall in black. I also use the little stinky anti-social, and have never had problems with wind knocking it over.
My least favorite? was a freebie i got from one of the online stores. the stirrup is like 3+inches long. just useless. Only reason i keep it is a backup in the back yard in case i need to set the cigar down for a sec while I'm unlocking something.


----------



## 2152ATC (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdSmoker said:


> Awesome ashtray


Thanks ColdSmoker! Kinda forgot about this site. Now that I'm back to find a good place to buy some cigars (and yeah...bitch a smidge about my last experience) I saw you replied .

Gonna make a few more of these in a similar style with the plasma table once it gets setup and running.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

my back yard is my ashtray.

my least favorite ashtray must be my sleeve. i hate it when i'm taking that long slow puff, and the ash drops, only to perfectly align itself, and falls down my sleeve.
close 2nd and 3rd place for least favorite ashtray would be my shirt or pants.


J.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

quincy627 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this one this weekend. It is a bit on the small side but too cool looking to pass up.


'
I have this too. Just wish it had 2 more fingers.


----------



## 2152ATC (Mar 24, 2013)

Thats nice! You could easily solder on 2 more fingers. If you can't do it yourself a jeweler or watch maker might be able to (or point you to someone that can). I see it's on newegg for $27 shipped....where did you order it from?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

brunoslee said:


> Ashtray - Partagas - habanos.
> have a lot of space for the ash...


Very nice, I really like this design.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I bought this LX2 ashtray for my man cave around the same time as the release of the LX2. I love the tribal design and the 4-slots available on the tray. Unfortunately, I was very disappointed in the cigar and have never had another one.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Stinky Tall Black reporting in!

Favorite ashtray I've used so far. I should probably clean it out as it's halfway full of ash and nubs (and it really lives up to the 'stinky' name the following day), but for some reason, I just wanna see that thing full just once. 

Least favorite has got to be when I first started out and I didn't have a formal ashtray. I would use empty glass jars, like empty salsa or spaghetti sauce jars. Now that's even more stinky than a stinky.


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't know my fav but least fav is a cutoff coke can.


----------

